# Whitewater Symposium early deadline extended



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

The deadline for early registration has been extended for the Whitewater Symposium, to be held in Glenwood Springs Colorado October 8-10. 
Adding to a long list of distinguished Instructors at the symposium are Phil and Mary DeRiemer who have been teaching for over 25 years. They are known for individualizing their guiding and teaching styles to fit your needs. They'll be glad to work with you on your paddling technique, river strategies and playing, or just back you up as you go for a move. Phil DeRiemer is appreciated for his ability to motivate and instill confidence while weaving his good humor into a day on the river. "Instruction-wise, I strive to give you what you want while slipping in what you need!"  Mary DeRiemer helps paddlers move beyond perceived limitations in a supportive, fun and patient manner. "I know that as a paddler, you can do anything I can do. My goal is to help you know that."
The Whitewater symposium focus is on generating new ideas to support the continued health of whitewater boating through building and maintaining the quality of instruction and promoting a positive media image of the sport. The Symposium is a meeting of the minds that helps take kayaking into the future. Its a stimulating and exhilarating event you will not want to miss! 

Check out the website schedule and course list at www.wwsymposium.com <http://www.wwsymposium.com/> and see if any scheduled topics interest you!


----------

